# Empty Hands vs. Dagger Part 1 of 2



## Nanalo74 (Jun 1, 2006)

Master Barry Cuda uses double daggers to demonstrate how we train to defend against the rear hand shot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM8BWzDJhl8

Vic


----------



## mantis (Jun 1, 2006)

Nanalo74 said:
			
		

> Master Barry Cuda uses double daggers to demonstrate how we train to defend against the rear hand shot.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM8BWzDJhl8
> 
> Vic



Good stuff
which art is this?

but.. uh... with all due respect but he is holding the daggers backwards!!  that's why it's easy to defend.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 1, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> Good stuff
> which art is this?
> 
> but.. uh... with all due respect but he is holding the daggers backwards!!  that's why it's easy to defend.


Hi Mantis,

The art mentioned in this clip is "Kali".

The instructor in this clip is using a saber grip. The daggers points are forward  from what I saw.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## mantis (Jun 1, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Mantis,
> 
> The art mentioned in this clip is "Kali".
> 
> ...


maybe im ignorant to kali you got me there
but still that's why it's easy to defend.  It'd be cool if we see another clip with the daggers pointed the other way.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi Mantis,

The cool thing about clip is that it actually shows the "knife-tapping" drill. This drill can incorporate saber feeds or ice-pick type feeds equally.

While I can understand that your personal comfort level is higher defending against the saber feed as compared to the ice-pick type feed, there are some things that need to be considered generally:

I) The purpose of the clip was to introduce basic to semi-basic knife-tapping feeds and responses. The purpose was instructional.

II) The drill is mainly a dexterity and response tool only. The feeder has to be concerned about the defender's safety, which would not be the case in real life. These simulated knife angle feeds only. 

III) Protecting yourself against a determined attacker is the difficulty, regardless what grip they are using. Actually grip determination gives way to instinct, training, response, and survival.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## mantis (Jun 2, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Mantis,
> 
> The cool thing about clip is that it actually shows the "knife-tapping" drill. This drill can incorporate saber feeds or ice-pick type feeds equally.
> 
> ...


Understood sir.  You are right, but maybe i was expecting a different thing.  I am still interested in knowing how you would defend against the other grip especially with double daggers.  I think it's tough to get out of that situation without getting cut somewhere, dont you think?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 2, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> Understood sir. You are right, but maybe i was expecting a different thing. I am still interested in knowing how you would defend against the other grip especially with double daggers. I think it's tough to get out of that situation without getting cut somewhere, dont you think?


 
Understood and great request!

This drill can definitely incorporate the reverse grip and with double daggers.

Nanalo74, Could you and Sifu Barry supply a clip like that sometime?

Everyone else's clips are welcome as well.


----------



## mantis (Jun 2, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Understood and great request!
> 
> This drill can definitely incorporate the reverse grip and with double daggers.
> 
> ...


is this something you would show me?  
or this maybe? I dont know if those are authentic or which FMA style they are but they definitely look pretty good


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 2, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> is this something you would show me?
> or this maybe? I dont know if those are authentic or which FMA style they are but they definitely look pretty good



Hi Mantis,

These clips show the "knife-tapping" drills of Sayoc-Kali.

Great clips, Thanks!


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Understood and great request!
> 
> This drill can definitely incorporate the reverse grip and with double daggers.
> 
> ...


 
Will do.


----------

